# Experience with Biotherm's Pore Minimizer?



## veilchen (Feb 21, 2006)

For quite some time now I've noticed larger pores on my forehead and some on my nose, and now I'm searching for a decent pore minimizer.

I really like Biotherm and use their skincare products a lot, so I was wondering whether anyone has any experience with Biopur pore minimizer, and if so, what you thought of it?

Does it work? Or do you know of something better? I'm hesitating to get Clinique's pore minimizer though I've noticed that many people like it, but I've had reactions to their stuff when I was younger ...

TIA!!


----------



## user3 (Feb 21, 2006)

i can tell you I didn't like clinique's pore minimizers at all.

I am using Biotherm's  Biopur Melting Moisturizing Matifying Fluid  and I see a slight difference.

I am getting Serious Skin Care's     INSTA-TOX. Which is amazing! A gal that works with my husband uses it and OMG the results are amazing. She's older (44) and     INSTA-TOX  is used to smooth out lines but it also helps with pores. She has large pores and when she puts on the     INSTA-TOX  they just fade away. I am ordering mine this week and after a I try it a few times I will let you know what I think.


----------



## Chelsea (Feb 21, 2006)

Biotherms is basically alcohol. Don't get it. It's not similar to clinique's at all which is more of a primer.


----------



## veilchen (Feb 22, 2006)

Thanks so much for your opinions and for saving me some money and trouble!

So I'll steer clear of Biotherm this time ...

@ 'Nessa: I'll be sure to have a look at the Matifying Fluid! And thanks in advance for keeping me updated on your further experiences!! *hugs* You're always sooo helpful!


----------

